# Problema con Plotter Roland CAMM-1 CX-24



## rtrujillopm (May 9, 2012)

Hola amigos, tengo un Plottter Roland CAMM-1 CX-24 que luego de varios intentos por varias vias no logro hacerlo funcionar, he probado en 2 PCs, una laptop y una PC de escritorio y no se comunican con el plotter. Para comenzar le cuento que el plotter me lo prestaron y estaba funcionando perfectamente, además el hace el Test de corte perfectamente por el boton TEST tambien, pero no me facilitaron el disco de Instalación, yo descargué de Internet los drivers, pero no he resuelto nada, ya he probado con 3 cables, un adaptador TrendNet Paralell - USB, otro cable Paralell - Serie y otro adaptador FTDI que es Serie - USB, con los últimos 2 no logro ni un solo efecto en el plotter, con el Adaptador TrendNet me sale en el display del Plotter "error CMD". He leido algún q otro post y hay personas q les han sucedido lo mismo con los controladores descargados de Internet. Será que ustedes serian tan amables de enviarmelo a mi correo (Los Originales) para ver si puedo comenzar a utilizar este buen equipo.
Muchas Gracias por su atención, espero poder ser ayudado. Saludos


----------



## gabo83 (May 9, 2012)

Hola, buen día! He tenido exactamente la misma problemática. Además de de haber hecho pruebas ya con cables, drivers, etc, también instalé otras versiones de Windows para ver si por ahí podía comenzar el buen funcionamiento, pero nada. Actualmente tengo Windows 7 en mi computadora, pero de igual manera probé recientemente en 4 equipos diferentes de escritorio, ayer fue mi última prueba en windows XP y tratando de cortar desde FlexiSIGN Pro v8.6v2 pero no hubo respuesta del plotter igual. Tengo aproximadamente un mes y medio de haberlo adquirido y aún no puedo echarlo a volar. Me comprometo a publicar la solución en cuanto la encuentre, de la misma manera ojalá pudieras publicar tú si tienes la misma posibilidad. Saludos, gracias.


----------



## rtrujillopm (May 9, 2012)

Hola amigo, primeramente gracias por tomarse el tiempo de responderme. Yo he leido algún q otro post y alguien por ahi comentó que resolvió con los drivers originnales q vienen en su CD, la pregunta es, Usted los tiene? ya los provó?, yo todavía no los he podido obtener, es por eso que todavía no he podido hacer la prueba, si por casualidad usted los encuentra o los tiene, sería tan amable de enviarmelos o decirme donde encontrarlos. Ahhh, y descuide que yo también me comprometo a publicar la solución cuando la encuentre. Saludos


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

</title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/_layouts/1033/styles/core.css?rev=jaFCxUwDbNshEODcqT2onA%3D%3D"/> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ document.write('<script type="text/javascript" src="/_layouts/1033/init.js?rev=BjQJs

Esta es la fuente que desee.

Si estos controladores no funciona, entonces es probable que tenga otros problemas.


----------



## gabo83 (May 9, 2012)

rtrujillopm said:


> Hola amigo, primeramente gracias por tomarse el tiempo de responderme. Yo he leido algún q otro post y alguien por ahi comentó que resolvió con los drivers originnales q vienen en su CD, la pregunta es, Usted los tiene? ya los provó?, yo todavía no los he podido obtener, es por eso que todavía no he podido hacer la prueba, si por casualidad usted los encuentra o los tiene, sería tan amable de enviarmelos o decirme donde encontrarlos. Ahhh, y descuide que yo también me comprometo a publicar la solución cuando la encuentre. Saludos



Buen día amigo, no hay de qué, pienso que mientras se pueda ayudar hay que hacerlo. Efectivamente, mi plotter viene con un cd original de Roland, la situación aquí es que soporta desde Windows 98 hasta Windows 2000 solamente, aún así lo intenté y no tuve resultados. Un compañero tiene el modelo GX-24, en ese cd también original vienen drivers y plugins, para mandar cortar desde Illustrator o Photoshop no recuerdo bien y también desde Corel. Probé instalándolos también y no pude, ésta última instalación la hice en mi computadora con windows 7 Ultimate de 32 bits. Yo mismo ví cortando el plotter que adquirí directamente en Windows 7. Busqué asesoría con una persona dedicada a la instalación y reparación especialmente de ésta marca, pero fue vía MSN, intentamos instalando Flexisign y cortando directamente desde ese programa y tampoco. Seguro estoy que ya piso cerca del acierto, no he sido certero porque desconocía totalmente el tema de la instalación de éstos equipos. No Dude que en cuanto tenga la solución, la compartiré aquí con usted, entiendo perfectamente la desesperación que ha de tener porque así mismo me he sentido al no poder ponerlo a trabajar. Cuente con ello. Reciba saludos amigo.


----------



## gabo83 (May 9, 2012)

CCT said:


> </title> <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/_layouts/1033/styles/core.css?rev=jaFCxUwDbNshEODcqT2onA%3D%3D"/> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ document.write('<script type="text/javascript" src="/_layouts/1033/init.js?rev=BjQJs
> 
> Esta es la fuente que desee.
> 
> Si estos controladores no funciona, entonces es probable que tenga otros problemas.



Saludos señorón. Agradezco su atención al postear una posible solución. Esos drivers también los descargué directamente de la página de Roland y tampoco hubo resultados. Hice cambio de cable serial e incluso el de corriente y todo funciona. Espero pronto poder encontrar solución. Agradezco su atención. Saludos.


----------



## rtrujillopm (May 9, 2012)

Hola amigos, son verdaderamente ustedes muy amables en compartir sus experiencias aqui, yo creanme que también lo haré. Les cuento que descargué los drivers que vienen en ese enlace y los instalé, solo que ellos estan limitados a cables serie, pero no obstante a eso yo lo hice de esa manera, los instalé por puerto COM1 y el resultado sigue siendo el mismo, todo parece indicar que no hay comunicasión con el Plotter, sale el icono del Printer y demora minuto y pico para decirme q no se puede efectuar la solicitud, pero el plotter ni se entera de eso, ni tansiquiera reacciona, No obstante a eso sigo buscando y apenas encuentre algo lo haré saber para que todos podamos librarnos de esta pesadilla. Saludos, Gracias


----------



## rtrujillopm (May 9, 2012)

Hola amigos, les cuento que ya resolví el problema, reparé el cable DB25-DB9 que venía con el Plotter ya que este estaba partido en las 2 puntas, es decir donde entra el cable a los conectores, hice esto porque me di cuenta que existen muchas configuraciones para los cables DB25-DB9, por lo que el tener uno de ellos no significa que tenga que trabajar aunque esté nuevo o en buenas condiciones. Por otra parte también al leer las especificasiones del fabricante Roland, encontré que este Plotter no funciona con otro cable ni adaptador USB mucho menos. De todas formas muchas gracias por la colaboración de todos los que postearon y si les puedo servir en algo, aqui me tienen. email: ***** 
Saludos


----------



## ricardogore (Oct 2, 2012)

hola ya resolviste tu problema con el plotter yo tenia el mismo problema pero ya lo solucione el plotter no resivia la señal solo hay que configurar el plotter tambien dejo mi correo ***** para explicarles como configure el puerto de la compu y el puerto de el plotter solo funciona con windows xp


----------



## rtrujillopm (May 9, 2012)

*Plotter Roland CAM-1 CX-24, Err 15:RS232 Er*

Hola, tengo un Plotter Roland CAM-1 CX24 y al encenderlo hace bien el chequeo de la hoja e inmediatamente me pone Er15:RS-232Err, en ese estado solo obedece a los cursores, no entra al menu, no pone el origen ni hace el Test por el Boton que tiene. Lo he reseteado y se mantiene igual. Cuando entro en el modo test oprimiendo flecha superior y power, este hace el test perfectamente, pero no queda listo para imprirmir aunque aparenta estarlo, dedusco que no obedece por estar en modo test o por el problema que tiene. Tambien cuando entro mediante flecha inferior + power al modo de chequeo de puerto RS232, me pone Error bit=1101. Por favor si alguien fuese tan amable de darme una ayudita en esto, estoy totalmente parado sin poder trabajar con este equipo que necesito tanto. Mis saludos y muchas gracias por la atencion prestada. Ing.Raul Trujillo P


----------



## emicarembroider (Dec 19, 2013)

hola buenas tardes mi nombre es marco garcia.
se que este post ya tiene mucho tiempo pero queria saber si me pudieras ayudar 
a conectar un plotter.
es el mismo modelo que mensionas tu.
y tengo el mismo problema que tu tenias.
si gustas te marco a algun telefono si me puedes ayudar.
lo compre y la verdad siento que tire mi dinero.
ojala puedes ayudarme gracias.
*******@***.com


----------

